# Son also rises in testy Webb-Bush exchange



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Son also rises in testy Webb-Bush exchange 
By Emily Heil
President Bush has pledged to work with the new Democratic majorities in Congress, but he has already gotten off on the wrong foot with Jim Webb, whose surprise victory over Sen. George Allen (R-Va.) tipped the Senate to the Democrats.

Webb, a decorated former Marine officer, hammered Allen and Bush over the unpopular war in Iraq while wearing his son's old combat boots on the campaign trail. It seems the president may have some lingering resentment.

At a private reception held at the White House with newly elected lawmakers shortly after the election, Bush asked Webb how his son, a Marine lance corporal serving in Iraq, was doing.

Webb responded that he really wanted to see his son brought back home, said a person who heard about the exchange from Webb.

"I didn't ask you that, I asked how he's doing," Bush retorted, according to the source.

Webb confessed that he was so angered by this that he was tempted to slug the commander-in-chief, reported the source, but of course didn't. I

It's safe to say, however, that Bush and Webb won't be taking any overseas trips together anytime soon.

"Jim did have a conversation with Bush at that dinner," said Webb's spokeswoman Kristian Denny Todd. "Basically, he asked about Jim's son, Jim expressed the fact that he wanted to have him home." Todd did not want to escalate matters by commenting on Bush's response, saying, "It was a private conversation."

A White House spokeswoman declined to give Bush's version of the conversation.


----------

